# Tally in the Orvis Catalog



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a rough job for Tally dog.

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=9R92&dir_id=1633&group_id=18550&cat_id=19822&subcat_id=19824


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice work if you can get it!  Tally looks great.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he looks so stressed, LOL!
What a cool photo! We have a star among us


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They had me clicker train him to put his head down, and then they wanted me to teach him to close his eyes. The head down part he learned in five minutes, but I couldnt figure out the closed-eyes, lol.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The link didn't work for me. =( 

I'm sure the pic is great and Tally looks gorgeous.
I taught Sam 'head down' very easily too. It took a bit longer but he finally learned 'go to sleep' and would close his eyes. If you're using verbal commands too, might work.
Ike is another story, he's a bit hard headed.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

How sweet! Did they give you a hammock as a thank you gift?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great! He looks very comfy. And handsome.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No, they're more stingy than fetchdog with the gifts! We did get a rooster toy though.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, that's cute. If he gets more famous he'll have to watch out for the puparatzi - lol. (I know, stupid joke )


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What companies have you worked with? I remember you posting the pictures from the L.L. Bean photo shoot. I showed my husband those pictures and just emailed him the link to the Orvis catalog...He loves Maine, and once he sees the Orvis picture (he's a fly fisherman), I know he'll be totally jealous!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How sweet! Looks like hard work! :


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> What a rough job for Tally dog.
> 
> http://www.orvis.com/store/product....3&group_id=18550&cat_id=19822&subcat_id=19824



Now that is super cool!

How'd that opportunity come about?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great picture! I was wondering how you got him to fake sleep but I saw your post above. Great job, Tally! He looks UBER comfy in there!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

How cool!!!! He had me fooled.....I thought he was really asleep! I think you should get the hammock & car too! hahaha


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

working like a dog!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just ordered the catalog. Do you think you can get Tally to autograph it for me?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a very convincing fake sleep. Oscar worthy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great. She makes a great model. I'm sure she will sell a lot of Dog Hammocks for Orvis.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How fun !! Can we have his "pawtograph??"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job Tally. That is a tough position to have to hold for the cameras but he mastered it. We have another famous golden on the site. WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That's so cool! Love the head shots too. Are those for him to autograph for his fan club? Winchester wants one. 

How did you even begin to teach him to close his eyes? Wow.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

hee hee - did he have to hop on the casting couch to get the job ?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a new one for spring of Tally in the catalog. I way overtrimmed and butchered his ears:
http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=2E72&dir_id=1633&cat_id=13054&subcat_id=13055&Group_ID=13036&bhcp=1

Here's another one too, and one of Finn& Tally with a double leash. They got plenty of love from Orvis this spring. It is amusing though, that the collar they had him wear for lots of pictures said 'Maggie". 
http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=2E74&dir_id=1633&cat_id=13054&subcat_id=13055&Group_ID=13036

http://www.orvis.com/store/product....3&group_id=13036&cat_id=13054&subcat_id=13055


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today, they scheduled Red Boy for fall to model orange hunting vests, lol.


----------

